# New HT center speaker



## nielvm (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi,

After my DIY project of 2 HT subwoofers, it's time for something new. Link

For my next project, I would like to build a center speaker.

So far, I am hesitating between the zaph audio's ZD3CC and the "statement center".

*Pro's ZD3CC*

Design of cabinet (vents in front and very wide)
Cost of drivers

*Pro's statement center*
Better drivers, but cost more
Cheaper and easier filter
Several designs available for suitable fronts



Wich center do you prefer? Other centers to take into consideration?


----------



## Patzig (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm currently running 5 x Curt's sealed Aviatrix in my theater. I was blown away at the detail and depth such a simple/low cost design produced. I've never gotten to hear any of the statements, but I'm sure they are phenomenal. Curt is very good at what he does. 

I have also built the clearwave dynamic 4CC center channel and plan on building some L/R towers to go with it. Relatively more expensive, but they will kind of be the end all be all speakers for me. These speakers are about as full range as it gets, and I've yet to find any area where the 4CC is lacking.


----------



## nielvm (Jul 16, 2010)

The dynamic center seems extremely good as well, but over budget.

I also live in Europe, so the drivers have to be availiable here...


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

I have built a set of the zdt3.5 and am very happy with how they turned out. I am looking at building Statements for my LCR next for their ability to have more impact at mid-bass and lower. They are much bigger and more expensive though. I would also match your L and r with the center.


----------



## nielvm (Jul 16, 2010)

Matchng the l and r with he center will certainly be on the to-do list, but I would like to start with the center...

So in your opinion, the statement is better than the zd3c?

I have 2 great subwoofers to support the low-end for the fronts. The center, however, I would like to have as much fullrange as possible.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

The Statement should be 12" minimum and 18" at best from the wall to sound right, otherwise the sound of the open back mid-range is ruined. I haven't heard them yet, but the many reviews are very good.


----------



## nielvm (Jul 16, 2010)

12" should be possible, although not much more...


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

The Finalist would be a good one to look at if you can use an upright center as it can be used closer to the wall and is stated by the designer to sound almost as nice. There is no design for a horizontal center yet.


----------



## nielvm (Jul 16, 2010)

Upright isn't possible, but the center can be up to 3ft wide...

Placing the statement should be possible. 12" from the back wall isn't an issue and that wall is actually covered with rockwool to absorb sound. Reflections from that wall should be ok.


----------



## Ed H (Mar 5, 2011)

Another possibility is the Statement-inspired sealed center channel (2RCC) or the Modula MTM center channel. 

I too am ready to build a CC, but have an absolute baffle height restriction of 10". I would prefer 9". This really limits my options. Zaph and the Modula CC are the only options I have found.


----------



## nielvm (Jul 16, 2010)

Very nice build, that 2rcc, but I still prefer the original statement. Adding another woofer also rises the budget...

How much would you adjust the cabinet size and port to compensate for the shielded drivers that are no longer available? In would take the rs-180-8 as replacement...


----------



## Ed H (Mar 5, 2011)

Parts Express has the shielded and unshielded RS180-8 in stock. I know because I am building Natalie P's and ran across both while searching. The shielded version is actually less expensive. Figure that out.

For cabinet size, the shielded can't use more than a couple tenths of a liter. Hardly worth the trouble.


----------



## nielvm (Jul 16, 2010)

I don't think the shielded version is available in Europe, but I will check...


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Sounds like you have a good plan for a steady upgrade. I'd pick the CC based on which matching L/R you like the most. The ZDT3.5 vs. the Statements...


----------



## nielvm (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm strongly thinking towards the statements. A nice advantage is the possibility between 3 designs for the fronts (Statements, mini statements and statements monitor)

I'm now calculating the box volume and crossover in boxsim. I just want to know what I'm doing


----------



## nielvm (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm strongly hesitating between the two centers. Seen that the shielded RS180 is no longer available in Europe, I have to choose between the non-shielded RS180 and the RS225.

I've done some calculations for these alternatives and found out that the RS225 doesn't fit the statement center, nor the ZD3CC. It just requires a greater volume... So I will have to take the non-shielded RS180, the only question is: *statement or ZD3CC.*

The non-shielded RS180 seems to do quite well in the ZD3CC, tuned at 45 hz, F3 is about 42hz. In the statement center, which has a smaller internal volume, the F3 will be around 47hz.












If I choose the non shielded RS180 in the ZD3CC, can I assume that the x-over filter will be roughly the same?


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

I read a few years ago that the shielded and non-shielded RS driver are interchangeable. While they are different with slightly different characteristics, the change doesn't warrant a crossover modification AFIK.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

I think the unshielded goes 3hz lower


----------



## nielvm (Jul 16, 2010)

I made up my mind, I'm going for the statements. I will only have to tune the speaker a little higher but that shouldn't be an issue...


----------

